# Saniflo question



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I will be calling my plumber but do want more info prior to that call. Can any of you plumbers give me a 101 or suggestion as to co-mingling multiple units in a basement bath using this macerator system? For example the cutomer wants a shower stall does that pan need to be elevated higher than the unit behind the bowl? Saying that can the macerator tank be lowered into a pit? It is also my understanding that I can use other fixtures but must use there toilet, is this the deal?

Thanks Tom


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*You can drain elevated fixtures into it, but a shower is too low.*
*You'll probably want him to install a sewage ejector below slab.*

*I'm not a big fan of Sani-flo, small solid objects will bind the grinding blades, where a sewage ejector will be more likely to pass them.*


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes I kind of assumed elevated fixtures wouldnt be an issue. The situation is a single woman only limited use bath. She is well aware of what she shouldnt be flushing. I would still like to hear about any other positive situations.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Bet your plumber saya the same as Grumpy!
Mine does, and I know I never want to
see another of those phony "systems."


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Well no word yet. I dont like the idea of it either. In fact I never dealt with anything other than a pit sewer injector, but it says it can pump crap 18ft high 150ft away through a 3/4" pipe is a real feat where you have limits and budget.


----------



## jbouwer (Feb 21, 2008)

*Saniflo answer*



tom m said:


> I will be calling my plumber but do want more info prior to that call. Can any of you plumbers give me a 101 or suggestion as to co-mingling multiple units in a basement bath using this macerator system? For example the cutomer wants a shower stall does that pan need to be elevated higher than the unit behind the bowl? Saying that can the macerator tank be lowered into a pit? It is also my understanding that I can use other fixtures but must use there toilet, is this the deal?
> 
> Thanks Tom


Hello

The macerator box must be on the same level as the toilet it is connected to. This is the simplicity of the system that no breakwork is needed, just connect the macerator to the rear of the toilet and this is it. 

A shower or a bathtub indeed must be placed onto a 2x6 platform in order to make room for a p-trap. 

And yes you need our rear outlet toilet to make it work, you can use the Sanigrind unit, but that required building up an entire floor. 

Johan Bouwer


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

tom m said:


> Well no word yet. I dont like the idea of it either. In fact I never dealt with anything other than a pit sewer injector, but it says it can pump crap 18ft high 150ft away through a 3/4" pipe is a real feat where you have limits and budget.


*I'm wondering what your plumber has said.*


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*SANIFLO SUCKS!--I WOULD'NT PUT ONE ON MY YAUGHT.:laughing::laughing:*


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

PARA1 said:


> *SANIFLO SUCKS!--I WOULD'NT PUT ONE ON MY YAUGHT.:laughing::laughing:*


*That'd be the last place to put one...bottle caps will stop the blades.*
*Can't have a yacht without bottles o beer...that would be sacrilidge.*


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *I'm wondering what your plumber has said.*


He said its so 1950's its not funny. He said It would consume closer to 9" in 
total hieght after slope. He said he would install it if they insisted that route but I should check with the town to see if they would even accept the unit. He also suggest I price it out to see if it possibly saved anything. The cost of the bowl,sewage injector and some concrete work is about a grand so at what point is it worth it.
I will also say on a positive side after looking at the website he did not realize the latest ability of the macerator's or combinations.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

jbouwer said:


> you can use the Sanigrind unit, but that required building up an entire floor.
> 
> Johan Bouwer


Thanks for the reply Johan. What do you mean building up the entire floor? The entire floor just to hide the shower pipe or the stall it self.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

tom m said:


> He said its so 1950's its not funny. He said It would consume closer to 9" in
> total hieght after slope. He said he would install it if they insisted that route but I should check with the town to see if they would even accept the unit. He also suggest I price it out to see if it possibly saved anything. The cost of the bowl,sewage injector and some concrete work is about a grand so at what point is it worth it.
> I will also say on a positive side after looking at the website he did not realize the latest ability of the macerator's or combinations.


*I'd go over these details with him, so far I agree with him.*
*Keep in mind Sani-flo's objective is to sell a product, your plumbers objective is to not have to get repeat calls for improperly working equipment.*
*Discuss your thoughts on what the site has to offer with him, he may be biased by past experience so you'll want to make an informed decison, sounds like he'll play ball either way.*
*Personally, I'd go the ejector route and save longterm potential headaches.*


----------

